# Ware County Deer



## Georgia Duck (Oct 25, 2004)

Trying to post first picture on here, Deer I got last Monday


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 25, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that one. Congratulations on getting him. Thats a healthy buck with some nice brow tines.


----------



## nevamiss270 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thats a good buck!  Nice brow tines!!!


----------



## J Pritchard III (Oct 26, 2004)

Thats where I'm from...what part of Ware County did you kill him in?


----------



## Carp (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice buck!!!


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Oct 26, 2004)

Great Deer!


----------



## leo (Oct 26, 2004)

*Congrats On A Fine Buck*

and on posting your 1'st pic  

leo


----------



## hnter270 (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Eshad (Oct 26, 2004)

Congrats on the first deer of the year!  And a nice one too.....

Eshad


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 26, 2004)

*Ware County Buck*

Duck:  You did well with the picture, even better with the buck.  Nice one!!

I have a feeling that this buck was taken from the farming section of Ware, as opposed to the palmetto flatwoods around Manor or Race Pond.  He just looks like he has had access to a soybean field.

Vernon


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 26, 2004)

Glad to see some more nice bucks.  You did well.

Congrats!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice one Congrads


----------



## Trizey (Oct 26, 2004)

Good deer, congratulations!


----------



## ryano (Oct 26, 2004)

*nice one!*

Im sure you got to be proud of that one.........congrats on a fine looking buck there


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice kill there.  Excellent!  Longtime no see.  Looks like I need to be hunting with you.  I was a year ahead of you in high school.  Who am I?  Initials  CD


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 26, 2004)

*Congrats...*

... Thats a ncie one for sure..


----------



## Junebug (Oct 26, 2004)

Super nice deer!  How about a story?


----------



## jrgriggs (Oct 26, 2004)

great buck and yea how bout a story


----------



## J Pritchard III (Oct 26, 2004)

My guess is also around the Manor/Millwood area...Maybe even Waresboro?


----------



## Georgia Duck (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks everyone! 
I shot him while hunting over a soybean field, a buddy (now my best friend!) from church invited me to hunt with him. The farm was near Dixie Union in Ware county, off of Jamestown rd.
Great Site!!


----------



## J Pritchard III (Oct 27, 2004)

We used to ride 4 wheelers out that way.  Nice Deer.


----------



## Georgia Duck (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, I was hunting a soybean field, it was about 300 yards across and 800 yds long, I was in a tripod at the edge of the field about midways down the edge. I had seen a doe and a small 4 point about daylight, they must have come out of the bean field and worked their way around the stand and back into the pines behind me. That all happened about 7:20am. I didnt see anything but fog untill it lifted about 8:45am. We had allready planned to meet back at the trucks around 9:45 am. We both had to get back to work. So around 9:00 am I decided to hit the rattle bag a few times, I figured what the heck, it couldnt hurt anything. At first nothing happened, but then I caught movement out of the corner of my eye to the right of me. It was a doe by herself walking the pine row behind me. She fed and eased on past me quickly down to the end of the field. Once to the end  of the field, she cut across the soybeans and into the other side of the woods. Then all of the sudden back to my right, I caught a glimpse of a deer about 400 yards down from me running out of the woods straight out in the middle of the field, I could see with the naked eye that it was a buck with a nice rack! I thought that it was just gonna cross the field and that was it, but he hit the middle of the field and turned 90 degrees and started running towards me down the middle of the field! He picked a row of beans, and was gettin it as fast as he could run. He was paralelling me at about 200 yards out when I tried that TV stuff about wistling and bleeting, didnt work. So I leveled the single shot Encore 7-08 and comenced to shootin!. The first shot missed, then at about 180 yds out (he didnt even hear the shot I think!)He never broke stride until the second shot broke his back!He went down like a sack of potatoes. By this time I was about to go into cardiac arrest, I could see him try to raise his head above the Soybeans, they were about waist high. When He did that again, I sqeezed off #3, and must have missed.
I think I hit him with the #4 bullet, becouse he went down for good!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 27, 2004)

*bambi!!!*

you aught to be ashamed for shootin  such a little bambi!  



JUST KIDDING!!!! 



NICE BUCK ,,,,
CONGRATS,,,

 
 NOW YOU GONNA BRING HIM UP TO WOODY'S FOR MOUNTING?


----------



## Georgia Duck (Oct 27, 2004)

Where is woodys located? A budy of mine in Folkston has the head in the freezer, trying to figure out which way to turn him and all.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 27, 2004)

*Woodys*

http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3614

IT'S WORTH THE TRIP!!!!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 27, 2004)

*Ware County Buck*



			
				Georgia Duck said:
			
		

> .* "So I leveled the single shot Encore 7-08 and comenced to shootin"!!. *
> *********************************************************************
> 
> Enjoyed your account of the hunt, but especially enjoyed the above quote.  You seem to be well adjusted to the single shot.  You seem not to be handicapped at all by the one banger.
> ...


----------



## Georgia Duck (Oct 27, 2004)

Vernon , I have allready committed the head to a guy down here, Wish I had found this earlier!
That would make a nice trip for the family!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 27, 2004)

*Ware County Buck*

Duck:  There will always be another day.  Seriously, Woody's work as a Taxidermist is unequaled.  Worth a trip to N. Ga. even without the leaves.

Vernon


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 28, 2004)

Duck,
Is Billy Harris in Folkston gonna mount it for you?  Billy has mounted a couple for me, and I am well pleased with his work.  (Course, now, Woody is my taxidermist of choice).

If you see Billy, tell him the Snakeman said hello.

The Snakeman


----------



## Georgia Duck (Oct 28, 2004)

If it is the same one that cruises timber?


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't think Billy cruises timber.  I believe he is a full-time taxidermist, and runs the Lifelike Taxidermy Studio in Folkston.

If you get the chance you should check out his operation.

The Snakeman


----------

